# Some recent stuff



## handcarvedlures (Mar 31, 2009)

some recent lures...happy new year.

3/4 oz 









1.5oz diver


----------



## jigtwins (Sep 18, 2006)

Nice baits. Look great! Excellent job on the paint!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very cool color schemes....Awesome paint jobs.

Rod


----------



## handcarvedlures (Mar 31, 2009)

some more....thanks


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Fantastic! I love the eye inset grooves. Amazing looking baits here my man!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Super clean work.

The bottom one in your first post looks like you painted it with pastel chalk. That is really some delicate work!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

very nice! love the style of them.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Those are sweet. I bet they work great on the eyes.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Hand carve very nice baits good to see some of your stuff .jody


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice work Kevin!

Douglas


----------

